# New Shop



## JR Custom Calls

I'll add some pics when I can get them. Just got a call from our realtor that the offer we had submitted has been accepted, and we will sign the papers on Wednesday for our new 5000 square foot workshop/store front on Main Street here in town. Getting pretty excited! Big change from working in our 400 sq ft garage!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 11 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS

That's awesome Jonathan. Now you will be easy to find when I come to visit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

CWS said:


> That's awesome Jonathan. Now you will be easy to find when I come to visit.


If you're down this way, be sure to look me up!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Congratulations Jon! Thats an exciting step.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

NYWoodturner said:


> Congratulations Jon! Thats an exciting step.


Yep, very exciting. On more than one account. Having so much space is going to be fantastic. I honestly won't know what to do with myself being able to walk without turning sideways to slide in between stuff, or carefully steppig over stuff because there's just nowehere eelse to put it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Awesome news!! Congratulations Jonathan!!!


----------



## Schroedc

Congratulations! I hate you a little right now. My shop and showroom combined is under 900 square feet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow, that's not a big step, that's a giant leap! Congrats Jonathan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Schroedc said:


> Congratulations! I hate you a little right now. My shop and showroom combined is under 900 square feet.


It's funny you say that. We looked at several places in the 1000-1500 square foot range. They would have worked, but we're getting a really good deal on this place, and it's on main street, which is awesome for foot traffic. I felt like we'd probably have more people 'wonder in' down town where people walk from shop to shop than we would on a busy street like the bypass here in town, which has great retail frontage, but traffic makes it to where it's really a pain to go places unless you really have to.

It'll cost me more to heat and cool, but I'm ok with that.


----------



## Sprung

Congrats! You'll definitely have to post pictures as your shop comes together and gets set up there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Congratulations! Very exciting!


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! Pics or it didn't happen... Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Too cool! Who are you gonna get to make the sign for the new place?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

DKMD said:


> Too cool! Who are you gonna get to make the sign for the new place?


Ironically I'm renting it from my buddy who owns a sign shop. But he does vinyl and stuff like that lol. But I am totally making my own sign lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CWS

JR Custom Calls said:


> If you're down this way, be sure to look me up!


Would be a nice day trip when you get settled in. I could probably learn something.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

CWS said:


> Would be a nice day trip when you get settled in. I could probably learn something.


You might learn me something... You've got more experience than me


----------



## Don Ratcliff

That is awesome Jon, you will have lots of room for @ripjack13 to send you a bunch of FRB so he can find his bench. Next year when I am driving Mrs. Daisy aka @DKMD to Florida I will see if she wants to swing by and if we can afford to buy something from such a high falutin hoighty toighty on the main strip 5000sq' shop it will be cherished for all time. Do you offer kama'aina discounts to WB people?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

5000 ft. dern young whippersnappers

Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## deltatango

Nice.


----------



## JohnF

Way to go Jonathon. I'm sure your heads spinning with what sort of lumber and new toys, er machines, you are going to fill up all the space with.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

JohnF said:


> Way to go Jonathon. I'm sure your heads spinning with what sort of lumber and new toys, er machines, you are going to fill up all the space with.


More like how to afford said things haha


----------



## CWS

JohnF said:


> Way to go Jonathon. I'm sure your heads spinning with what sort of lumber and new toys, er machines, you are going to fill up all the space with.


I see a bigger cnc in his future. One big enough to cut of a mobile home


----------



## JR Custom Calls

CWS said:


> I see a bigger cnc in his future. One big enough to cut of a mobile home


I'm actually considering upgrading to a 5x10. CNC Router Parts has a revised version of their pro series that I'm looking in to. I've currently got nema 23 steppers, which are 420 oz in I think. If I upgrade, I'll get nema 34 steppers that will allow me to cut much faster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> 5000 ft. dern young whippersnappers
> 
> Congrats


Yup. Just think how many dust catchers you could store in 5k feet!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Got a lot of work to get it set up the way I want it, but here it is. 105x50 plus the same size downstairs in the basement. First thing to go will be the dang pink paint.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's really cool Jonathan!!! Wood floors too, that will be easy on your back.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

woodtickgreg said:


> That's really cool Jonathan!!! Wood floors too, that will be easy on your back.


Yep. And, there is 3 phase there... the main panel is in the basement, about 10' back from where my CNC is going to go, so a sub panel will be easy enough to run in. I'm pretty excited.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## tocws2002

Congrats man, I'll have to stop by once you get setup, looks like a great place to host a WB get-together!

Best of luck with the next phase of your business. 

-jason

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Very nice! 

And if you're gonna upgrade machinery to a big CNC you should really be on the lookout for used machines... Not long ago We picked up a nice wood router for about 4k at work... Its a pod machine and not what you would need but man there's some deals out there from small cabinet shops going under all the time.


----------



## gman2431

or get a big one like this. Lol

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I have to ask, what would you need a cnc that big for?


----------



## gman2431

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have to ask, what would you need a cnc that big for?



If asking me I work for one of the bigger store fixture companies in America. We have 20 or so ones like that, cnc saws you name it.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I guess a 4'x8' "DON" could be a highly marketable item that would provide a substantial ROI...

I have been shown the light, you may proceed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Don Ratcliff said:


> I have to ask, what would you need a cnc that big for?


Signs. And, if I upgrade, I'll be upgrading more than just size. I currently cut at about 200 inches a minute. With the upgraded electronics and stronger motors, I could easily do 600 inches a minute. So a job that takes me an hour now would take 20 minutes. 

But signs is also a big factor in the size decision. Just yesterday I got a job for a 4x4 double sided sign. At $100/sq ft for double sided signs, they're a good money maker. I'm often asked for 5x5 or bigger signs, but I have to turn them away because I can't do more than 4'

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Got a little work done today. Had to run and pick up some lumber, paint, etc this morning. Got the walls built, just have to break apart enough pallets to cover them. Then I'll work on my paint booth, wiring, etc. Moving my CNC is the part I dread the most. Saving it for last.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Did you build the tool to break apart pallets easily?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/465277...809266d637c7&gclid=CPKYvqaDk9ECFZKBfgodQj4DSA


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did you build the tool to break apart pallets easily?
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/465277...809266d637c7&gclid=CPKYvqaDk9ECFZKBfgodQj4DSA



No, I was actually going to see if I could find one. Home Depot has one for $85... was going to check Tractor Supply and Rural King tomorrow and see if they have one. If not, I'll have to rig something up. I calculated it out to be about 50 pallets that I have to break down. If I could make a tool and let my son do it while I'm doing other stuff, I'd sure be happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

http://brilliantdiy.com/video-diy-pallet-dismantler-make-your-own-pallet-pryer-an-easiest-way/2/

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/134615476341576564/visual-search/?x=30&y=23&w=504&h=365

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

JR Custom Calls said:


> If I could make a tool and let my son do it while I'm doing other stuff, I'd sure be happy


I agree with let your son do it! This gives me some ideas,me thinks I need to scrounge some materials and make me one. I never turn down a pallet with nice hardwood boards. I got one stashed at work with a couple of 4x4's of curly dunno wood in it


----------



## JR Custom Calls

And the fun begins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Made a tool to break open the pallets up. And got a little bit accomplished. Slow going by the time I pull the nails and cut to length. But free is certainly better than the alternative

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Plus it just looks cool
Not to sure about the pink paint, or fucia or whatever you want to call it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

woodtickgreg said:


> Plus it just looks cool
> Not to sure about the pink paint, or fucia or whatever you want to call it.


Unfortunately I can't paint over it yet. Gas isn't getting turned on until Thursday, and the walls are sweating somethjng aweful because the temps have been so crazy. 68 yesterday, 30 tonight. Once I get the temp regulated in here, it's getting a gray covering lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

JR Custom Calls said:


> Signs. And, if I upgrade, I'll be upgrading more than just size. I currently cut at about 200 inches a minute. With the upgraded electronics and stronger motors, I could easily do 600 inches a minute. So a job that takes me an hour now would take 20 minutes.
> 
> But signs is also a big factor in the size decision. Just yesterday I got a job for a 4x4 double sided sign. At $100/sq ft for double sided signs, they're a good money maker. I'm often asked for 5x5 or bigger signs, but I have to turn them away because I can't do more than 4'


Don't forget automatic tool changer.


----------



## rocky1

While Jonathon's pallet dismantler seems to be working OK, I like the first one offered up in link best. I think I'd make a few revisions there however. Looking at what he did with that one, it would appear you stand on top of the pallet to hold it, which would work. However, were a guy going to dismantle a lot of pallets, securing the pallet under something else and having the handle bent at an angle that allowed you to use your weight, rather than your back, might work better yet. I see one of those appearing in my shop before long as well.


----------



## ripjack13

JR Custom Calls said:


> Made a tool to break open the pallets up. And got a little bit accomplished. Slow going by the time I pull the nails and cut to length. But free is certainly better than the alternative
> 
> View attachment 119279
> 
> View attachment 119280
> 
> View attachment 119281



That's gonna look good. To bad you couldn't stagger em...


----------



## JR Custom Calls

ripjack13 said:


> That's gonna look good. To bad you couldn't stagger em...


I wanted to. But there was no easy way to do it without cutting a LOT of different sizes and adding studs. Plus I am making it so that the wall is easily taken down. Each 8' section is stand alone with screws holding it to the next.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Slowly making progress. Back side of the wall looks like something you would see in a torture movie, nails everywhere... but Chase is having an absolute blast getting to nail the boards up, so it's worth it. And yes, it's intentionally not perfect. There's not a square spot in the whole building. It was off something like 2" from being plumb. The craftsmen back in the day might have made some incredible stuff, but they sure didn't know how to use a square lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

I hate to be the safety police........but the boy should at least be wearing safety glasses when using a nail gun, or any power toll for that matter. Cut something it's not the end of the world, but loose an eye? Not good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

woodtickgreg said:


> I hate to be the safety police........but the boy should at least be wearing safety glasses when using a nail gun, or any power toll for that matter. Cut something it's not the end of the world, but loose an eye? Not good.


He actually had glasses and muffs on. That framing nailer is pretty loud. I didn't think to take a pic while he was working, so I had him pose. You can see in the second pic (barely) that he's got glasses on. 

No need to feel bad for pointing it out. I honestly didn't think about mentioning it. He's really good about listening to me about being safe. Poor kid has used a hammer, nail gun, sawzall, and pry bar all day and right before he left, smashed his finger in the door real good. It's swelled up and blue. If it doesn't look better in the morning, I'm going to take him to the doctor to have an x ray done. He inherited that luck from his mother. haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

JR Custom Calls said:


> He actually had glasses and muffs on. That framing nailer is pretty loud. I didn't think to take a pic while he was working, so I had him pose. You can see in the second pic (barely) that he's got glasses on.
> 
> No need to feel bad for pointing it out. I honestly didn't think about mentioning it. He's really good about listening to me about being safe. Poor kid has used a hammer, nail gun, sawzall, and pry bar all day and right before he left, smashed his finger in the door real good. It's swelled up and blue. If it doesn't look better in the morning, I'm going to take him to the doctor to have an x ray done. He inherited that luck from his mother. haha.


Good on you for teaching him safety. Bummer to hear about his finger :-(

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

woodtickgreg said:


> Good on you for teaching him safety. Bummer to hear about his finger :-(



Just to give you an idea of the mindset of my son... he just turned 7 last month. This is what he wanted for Christmas. A work bench. He also got a socket set, hammer, tape measure, and a few other things. So, it's going down to the shop and will be set up for him to build whatever he wants. I'll have to post some pics of the things he's made with some cut offs the last couple days. He has such a big imagination.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Made lots of progress today. Got the wall basically done. Just have to make some trim for the door, then build some shelving. Got the gas turned on, got a coat of gray painted over the pink in the retail area. I've got to get some better lighting in, I'm just not real sure how I'm going to do it yet. I basically have the walls and the beam in the center to hang from, as the old tin ceiling is off limits. 

Got started on the wiring today. Going to get it wrapped up tomorrow. Running 5 20a 208v circuits and a 115v for my DC (that can easily be moved to 208v if I upgrade). Going to have my air compressor and dust collector in the basement (40' apart, for simplicity purposes... air compressor is going to be directly below paint booth, and DC is going to be directly below the majority of my equipment). I will have my table saw that I got back, my bandsaw, and two extra plugs for when I get a jointer and possibly a better drum sander, and will cap off some extra runs on my DC piping for easy plumbing to other equipment. 

Things are finally starting to come together. I'm getting pretty excited. I plan to move my CNC and the rest of my equipment down on Saturday, then begin the painful process of setting it back up. I have to completely disassemble my CNC in order to get it through the 36" door, but it'll be a great time to address some changes that I wish I had done at first. Next weekend I'm going to the sawmill to load up on lumber, and hopefullly open the store mid month. I had hoped to open sooner, but the reality of just how much work there was involved in getting it ready has finally set in.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Things always take me way longer than I think they where going to. Hows the boys finger?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

woodtickgreg said:


> Things always take me way longer than I think they where going to. Hows the boys finger?


It's swelled up and purple, but he's not complaining about it.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

JR Custom Calls said:


> The craftsmen back in the day might have made some incredible stuff, but they sure didn't know how to use a square lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I feel somewhat like a slacker. Been working every day this week on this place, and haven't got nearly as much done as I had hoped. Re-did the lighting in the retail space today. Hung 4 pendants that seem to work better than the 4' fluorescent lights I had put up. Finished my wiring, and made a table out of oak 2x4's from the pallets I tore apart. A buddy of mine is picking up 2 bourbon barrels for me tomorrow that I'm going to have in the middle of the store with one of my big walnut slabs sitting on it. I'm just about spent out, money wise... but I knew up front that it was going to take a lot of money to get this thing going. Tomorrow, I'm going to take my air compressor, dust collector, band saw, and dru sander down. Then might start taking my CNC apart. W'ell see. 

If anyone knows of a place to buy a lot of old hand tools in bulk, I'd appreciate it. I don't care about names or whether it's all there, but I would like to find a cheap lot of old tools to have hanging around the store. I've got 2 hand planes and an old saw, but that's it. 


And take note of the color of the walls... the pink is almost gone. Just have to get up there and get around the celing and trim

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

I never get as much done in the amount of time that I think I will either.
But your new space is looking great.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Someone looks pooped....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

Yell @Schroedc - on the hand tools!

Place is lookin good! Helper looks like you worked her to hard!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

I might be able to do a box of assorted tools, lots of stuff in the parts bins

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Schroedc said:


> I might be able to do a box of assorted tools, lots of stuff in the parts bins


Let me know if you have some stuff that isn't valuable. Not that I'm against valuable, but the reality of just how much money I have spent, and how much more I have to spend to get everything set up is kicking in, and my bank account is not looking all that promising. It may be that I need to hold off until I get going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Made more progress today. Finished the lighting up front. Moved my air compressor to the basement. Then, my buddy who helped me move my compressor brought in two whiskey barrels that I had asked him to pick me up from a friend of his that was selling them super cheap (compared to other places). 

Going to grab my walnut slabs from the barn when I take my dads compressor back this week, and make a table out of one on the barrels to use as a display. Then I'll start making some product. Once I get stuff made up for the store, I'll start building out my actual work shop. Lots to do still, but I put in a full days work and feel pretty good about it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Today about killed me. But, the machine is moved. It's in a bunch of pieces, but it's there. Now, tomorrow I'll start putting it back together. Going to make some design changes, and fix a couple things that needed to be fixed, but it's there. Oh, did I mention it's there? HOly crap what an ordeal that was. I had the table and the 8' beams on my utility trailer, my buddy had the rest of the stuff in my enclosed trailer, and my poor dad just about gave out on me. Learned a valuable lesson today though. My table will NOT fit through a 36" door without some major disassembly. So, we ended up taking half the table apart on the sidewalk in front of the store. I still have about 20 sheets of MDF on my truck bed that I just didn't feel up to moving in today. Seemed so much easier to throw a tarp over it and do it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431

20 sheets of MDF is no joke... LOL. I woulda left it also til tomorrow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

gman2431 said:


> 20 sheets of MDF is no joke... LOL. I woulda left it also til tomorrow!


I regretted it this morning when I packed them all in by myself. Luckily they are only 3/8" so they aren't that heavy. Carrying in the 1.5" sheets was something I knew I couldnt do, so we carried them in last night. 


I got my machine set back up today. Haven't wired up the controller yet, but the hard part is done. There's a faint hint of less darkness quite a ways down the tunnel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431

JR Custom Calls said:


> I regretted it this morning when I packed them all in by myself. Luckily they are only 3/8" so they aren't that heavy. Carrying in the 1.5" sheets was something I knew I couldnt do, so we carried them in last night.
> 
> 
> I got my machine set back up today. Haven't wired up the controller yet, but the hard part is done. There's a faint hint of less darkness quite a ways down the tunnel.



Might wanna get a drywall cart man. Will make moving those sheets in a breeze.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

gman2431 said:


> Might wanna get a drywall cart man. Will make moving those sheets in a breeze.


That's on my list for sure. But, what sucks is that there is a step up at the back door. I'm likely going to build a ramp, but for now, I have to deal with that. The owner of the building has also considered putting in a roll up door back there, which would make things SOOOO much easier. We'll see.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Tell him you'll install it if he buys it! They really aren't bad to put up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

JR Custom Calls said:


> I regretted it this morning when I packed them all in by myself. Luckily they are only 3/8" so they aren't that heavy. Carrying in the 1.5" sheets was something I knew I couldnt do, so we carried them in last night.
> 
> 
> I got my machine set back up today. Haven't wired up the controller yet, but the hard part is done. There's a faint hint of less darkness quite a ways down the tunnel.


I am ready for a road trip, but just waiting for you to get the hard work done. LOL


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I have GOT to paint back in the shop area. That pink is just hideous. 

Anyhoo, I got this done today. Not much, but I was only down there for about 2 hours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Oh, and I have a new logo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jim Beam

JR Custom Calls said:


> Oh, and I have a new logo.



Is that a ripping blade or a cross-cut blade?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Jim Beam said:


> Is that a ripping blade or a cross-cut blade?


It's a combination blade... lol. it's both cool and appropriate

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Paint booth is starting to take shape.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Paint room is framed and ready for plastic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Moved a few slabs to the shop and had Chase sanding on one that will be a table top.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## CWS

JR Custom Calls said:


> Oh, and I have a new logo.
> 
> View attachment 119840


Great looking logo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Forgot to take pics, but I have made some progress. Dust collection piping is plumbed to my CNC. I'll add to it once I get some time, but for now, I've just got two ports off the other side of it right now. Paint booth just needs wrapped in plastic. I have pegboard on all 4 walls, 4 LED lights hanging (with probably 2 more to come down the road), and a few other things. Only things I have left to do that I have to get done before we open are finish painting the walls in the back, make a sanding table, and finish my paint booth. Tomorrow, I'm going to start cutting out product to have up front. Going to the sawmill on Saturday to get lumber for some projects. It's all starting to fall in to place. We're opening on the 21st, so I have a week and a couple days to get everything ready to go. I think I can handle it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Well, tonight was a big fail. The power supply on my cnc went out. I'm down until Saturday. Sigh.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Painted the back end of the shop tonight. Feels so much better back there now! I can hardly hear the dust collector running. Can hear the whistle of air at the blast gates, but that's it. Eventually, I'll run a pipe across the room to where my miter saw station is, which will be where my jointer (coming soon... I hope), planer, and drum sander will be. 

Going to the sawmill tomorrow to get some wood to make up a bunch of cutting boards, then hopefully get some things ready to go. Power Supply is due in tomorrow, so hopefully will have the cnc back up and running and can start stocking the store with product.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Finally getting some woodworking going on. Made several cutting boards and a few other miscellaneous things today. Feels good to be able to work without tripping over everything, and it's a mess right now. 

Also finally brought my planer, bandsaw, and drum sander down. And put them all to use today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Two tools on my list are an 8" helical head jointer and a 20" helical head planer. I don't have a jointer, and I really need one. And, my dewalt planer is just so loud. I know I can put a helical head on it, but even then, it's still way louder than a 20" would be. Anyone got $5k laying around that they don't need?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Looks like things are moving along well. I spent all weekend cleaning a path though my shop. Sure makes a difference.


----------



## barry richardson

You're living the dream man! Love that you have room to put a paint booth inside the shop..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls

barry richardson said:


> You're living the dream man! Love that you have room to put a paint booth inside the shop..


That's one of the best parts for sure. I had such an issue with contamination on wet finishes/paint when I was working out of my garage.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> Looks like things are moving along well. I spent all weekend cleaning a path though my shop. Sure makes a difference.


A path... You cleaned a path through your shop?... And it took all weekend to create a Path... through your shop?...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CWS

Don, this is the heated half. Haven't started on the other half.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

CWS said:


> View attachment 120514 View attachment 120515 Don, this is the heated half. Haven't started on the other half.


Dude that's a great looking shop! Nice tools and powered up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> View attachment 120514 View attachment 120515 Don, this is the heated half. Haven't started on the other half.


@ripjack13 do you see that, a big shop that a path had to be cleaned to get around and not a single FRB anywhere. Here is a guy that appreciates what he gets sent to him and OPENS it.

Great shop Curt.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> @ripjack13 do you see that, a big shop that a path had to be cleaned to get around and not a single FRB anywhere. Here is a guy that appreciates what he gets sent to him and OPENS it.
> 
> Great shop Curt.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Got a few things finished and a few things started. Paint booth is done and works awesome

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

Nice!!!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Getting close.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1

Lookin better and better... Put the coffee pot on, and order up 12 dozen donuts!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Best wishes. Those signs are really nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good luck on this new chapter!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

lookin good- good luck


----------



## Wildthings

Good luck on Saturday and beyond!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Got some decals put up today. Really getting excited and nervous.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Schroedc

Looking good! I'm really regretting the size of the building I settled for these days. I could help you out on an 8 inch Jointer but you're a little far away


----------



## ripjack13

Big blue.....and pink....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Big blue.....and pink....


I like it!!


----------



## Mr. Peet

Sounds like a uni-*** bathroom if you can't have blue and pink.....Good luck and good customers to you.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

ripjack13 said:


> Big blue.....and pink....


Yeah. It's actually deep red, that has faded bad. I can spend $2800 to replace them, or deal with it


----------



## woodtickgreg

JR Custom Calls said:


> Yeah. It's actually deep red, that has faded bad. I can spend $2800 to replace them, or deal with it


Or you can paint them. I have seen it done, kinda seals them up too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

I like it but when I come to visit I'm going to have to find another parking space. Two hours may not be enough time for you to answer all my questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

CWS said:


> I like it but when I come to visit I'm going to have to find another parking space. Two hours may not be enough time for you to answer all my questions.


Ha... you'll have to come visit for sure. And, there's plenty of parking in the back. I have room for about 10 vehicles out back, plus my enclosed trailer and dumpster. Plus, parking isn't enforced. Might be as main street gets busier, but at this time, they don't seem to care. There are 4 new businesses on main street, which is maybe 1/2 mile long, and more coming.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS

Soon as the weather gets better and you get settled in. I'll buy lunch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

I've painted them too, a little messy when its time to take them in. If it is up year round, paint sounds good. If not, just re-dye it, then water seal it when you get it up (awning), done that 25 years ago or so. Have materials changed much since then?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Whiskey barrel table finally has some poly on it.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## CWS

Awesome piece of wood!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

The local paper did a story on us, which I thought was cool. https://m.winchestersun.com/2017/01/20/big-blue-woodworks-finds-a-home-in-downtown-winchester/

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Opening day was a success. Now I've got 3 days to restock and make some new things.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Man glitter?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

ripjack13 said:


> Man glitter?


Yep. Easy way to sell a little sawdust for $5

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ripjack13 said:


> Man glitter?


I saw that too, made me laugh. 
Glad it went well Jonathan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Congrats on the opening!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Very cool...congrats on opening, looks like a winner in my eyes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

Glad everything has worked out and you got the shop opened and had a good opening day

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

So, I've had a bit of possible good luck. The other day, a customer mentioned that she has a barn that blew down, and asked if I would want to come get the lumber before her husband burns it. Of course, I said yes. Then, yesterday, a guy came in and said that he was looking for barn lumber and had about 7500 board feet of walnut, oak, and cherry that had been air dried for 30+ years that he got from a shed he bought to tear down. The guy who owned it had a wood shop, and this was all sitting in there, stickered. Lots of 2 and 3" thick boards. So, it looks like it may work out that I can trade and he'll have the barn lumber he's needing for some projects, and I'll have lumber to make some furniture, cutting boards, etc. Pretty exciting weekend. Went and looked at his stack of lumber today... holy crap. Probably 2 or 3 big loads on my truck and 16' trailer, unless I can find someone with a 35' gooseneck I can borrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

Sounds like its all coming together, sounds great, Good luck


----------



## CWS

Maybe I need to visit a little sooner. Great find.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Made a few small improvements tonight, compliment s of some pallets.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Pallets...the all purpose wood.
Nice....


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

Always building things for the shop out of whatever I can find, pallets, fence wood, firewood, old furniture, etc. anything that will work for what I am trying and it all makes it easier and organized some.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Got this thing set up today. I can already tell that it's going to be very useful. 

I've got a wacky plan, maybe not so much... never seen it done, but I'm sure it has been. I'm going to move my miter saw down to the right side of the radial arm table, so that I have one continuous table for both tools. I also plan to put some shelving underneath, and possibly some on the back side up behind and above the fence. We'll see. Just doing a little at a time as I have some spare time between working on orders.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Got it done enough to use. Pretty happy with how solid it is. I dragged it from the legs on the far right side after it was completely put together about 20' across the floor to where it's at now. I'll eventually get around to adding shelving and such, but for now, it's functional.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## barry richardson

Great setup! Looks like you put considerable thought into it...


----------



## JR Custom Calls

barry richardson said:


> Great setup! Looks like you put considerable thought into it...


Well, not enough. As usual haha. I wanted to use glue and pocket screws on all the joints where the 2x4's meet... which is great, except it is going to be fun trying to cut the OSB to fit around the legs. 
Also, probably going to order a JET 8" helical head jointer and the new Rikon mortiser, so I have to plan for a place to put them.


Tomorrow I'm building an assembly table, so I can take back my outfeed table and use it as it was designed. I bought a sheet of dry erase board (basically hardboard with a shiny white surace) to put on top of the 3/4 plywood top, in hopes that glue won't stick to it very easily and can be scraped up without much effort. Learned the hard way that glue dripping on plywood doesn't come up very willingly. Things are starting to take shape in the shop. I had a customer come in and order a custom showcase cabinet for his store down the street. It's got shelves every 6" running horizontally, and is about 5' wide and 7' tall. So, that'll help pay the bills this month.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Before you start gluing on the White Board, go to the office supply store, or get on-line and pick up some Dry Erase/Whiteboard Board Conditioner. Work that in good, and you'll have far less problems. Typical dry erase board it's like night and day difference wiping things off the board after application. It may prevent the glue from sticking, without, I think you're going to find the glue sticks and pulls the finish off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Today has been tuneup day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

JET 8" Helical Head jointer, Rikon mortising machine (with x/y table), and powermatic tenoning jig should be arriving within the next week. Shat is about to get real.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Made a trip to the sawmill yesterday. I forget the totals exactly, but I think it was about 150bf of walnut, and somewhere between 50-100bf each of cherry, poplar, white oak, and sassafrass. Need to build some sort of lumber storage rack, as I'm running out of wall space lol. Plus, I can't paint over the nasty pink until I find a better spot for the wood. That's really the biggest motivation to build something to store it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

New out feed table for the table saw. Incorporated a router table in to it. Got a new router, a Triton tra001 which is supposed to be pretty awesome. Gotta route the dados for the t track and miter Chanel, build a fence, and route the grooves for the miter slot extensions from the table saw. Table is 5x8, which gives me a lot more room than my 4x4 out feed table I was using.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Added a fan to my paint booth today. 1800 CFM with 2 stacks of 4 20x20 filters on the opposite side at the bottom to allow airflow. Works pretty awesome, just sounds kind of like a helicopter in the back of the shop when you're up front. lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

